# Recommend orchestra / piano piece? (also, composers, pianists & conductors)



## SabiKH (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everyone! So as you might have guessed from the title, I am new to listening to classical music and will like to get some recommendations.
I'm not a music major of any sort, so I have had limited access to knowledge in classical music and I just listened to whatever came across me that I found pleasing.
But now I would like to get some more recommendation in piano and orchestra piece.
Also it would be great to learn some good composers, pianists and conductors.

Here's a list of music that I liked so far:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.14 in C Sharp Minor Op.27-2 "Moonlight" (No. I & III)
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.26 In E Flat Major Op.81a 'Les Adieux' I
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.8 In C Minor Op.13 'Pathetique' I
Chopin: 24 Preludes No.1 In C Major Op.28
Chopin: Etude No.3 In E Major Op.10 'Tristesse'
Chopin: Impromptu No.4 in C Sharp Minor Op.66 'Fantasie Impromptu'
Chopin: Nocturne No.1 in B Flat Minor Op.9-1
Chopin: Nocturne No.2 in E Flat Major Op.9-2
Chopin: Nocturne No.20 in C Sharp Minor Op.Post
Chopin: Waltz No.6 in D Flat Major Op.64-1 'Minute Waltz'
Debussy: Deux Arabesques No.1 in E Major L.66
Liszt: Grandes De Paganini No.3 In A Flat Minor S.141 'Liebestraum'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.6
Liszt: Paganini No.3 in G Sharp Minor S.141 'La Campanella'
Mozart : Piano Sonata No.8 In A Minor K.310 - I
Mozart: Rondo No.3 in A Minor K.511
Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor K.550 I.
Piazzolla: La Muerte Del Angel
Rachmaninov : Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini Op.43
chubert : Fantasy Op.103 D.940 (No. I, II & III)
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor Op.54 (No. I & III)
Shostakovich: Jazz Suite No.2 - VI. Waltz II

AND- That's about all I know.
Also, I listen to Lendvay's violin pieces.

Someone.. please help. I need more classical music in my life...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mozart: 
Symphony No. 29 in A, K.201
Serenade (Gran Partita) in B flat Major, K. 361
Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364
Quintet in Eb Piano and Winds, K. 452
Clarinet Quintet K. 581 (clarinet and string quartet)

Manuel de Falla ~ Nights in the Gardens of Spain, piano and orchestra













Serge Prokofiev ~ Piano Concerto No. 3





Beethoven ~ Triple concerto, for piano, violin, cello and orchestra

Arthur Honegger ~ Pastorale d'ete





Francis Poulenc ~ Eight Nocturnes, piano solo








Concerto for piano and orchestra









Edward Grieg ~ Holberg suite, piano solo, (or his arrangement for string orchestra)





Debussy:
Nocturnes I, II, III for orchestra (III w wordless women's chorus)




La Mer





Steve Reich ~ Music for eighteen musicians





John Adams ~ Common Tones in Simple Time


----------



## Violinpiano (Apr 14, 2014)

You certainly have to try the Beethoven symphony's 
(I most like no. 6 



 7 



 and 9 



 )

Beethoven's fifth piano concerto 'emperor': 




Schubert's Piano Quintet "Trout" is also a popular, easy listening piece (



)

I see you haven't listened to baroque music yet. Do try some music of Bach (e.g. one of the Brandenburg concertos or his violin concertos) Vivaldi's four seasons, some pieces of Händel (water music, Missiha (a choral work)

More romantic: Brahms ungarischer tanz nr. 5: 



Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre (



) and his third symphony 'Organ' (



)

About piano music: Haydn's sonatas are also very beautiful.
Mussorgsky's Pictures at an exhibition:


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Given the piano works you have listed, you will probably enjoy the following piano concertos:

Beethoven: No. 4 in G, No. 1 in C
Schumann (only wrote one)
Mozart: Almost any
Bach: any keyboard concerto. (They were written for clavichord, but work perfectly on piano.)
Brahms No. 2 in B-flat


----------



## SabiKH (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you PetrB, Violinpiano and GGluek for the recommendation! I will listen to all of them when I have time.

Also, I did listen to Baroque music in the past and I found that I liked Romantic more but I will try them again!


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

This was one of the first pieces to really hook me on classical music:




I would listen just to this movement over and over again.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Give this one a shot! I've been downright addicted to it for about a month now. I'll try and add a few more tomorrow when I have more free time!


----------

